# E70 - Poor Urea/Water Mixture _Warning Level1_Warning Stage 2 (0041F9_00474C_004748)



## asang9 (3 mo ago)

Good day to kind Readers,

I have got and abovementioned issue post 2 days since I have added 10Liters of Urea Fluid to Passive Tank. (Fluid from last year purchase kept on the garage, dark cool conditions).

With my best skills and knowledge plus analysis some of the information from websites I have done some steps already to rectify the issue.
1. Take out the DEF Fluid from Active Tank (Almost fully, helping external electrical pump) and put the new DEF in, since this is the tank from where DEF is injected. 
2. Drain down the DEF Hose from DEF Active tank Pump to Metering Module.
3. Remove Metering Module - It was clean and tidy with the DEF Fluid droplets in center telling me the fluid injection easy to believe that works.
4. Perform several adaptations listed : _ Active Tank top of detection_: Adblue change_ NOx sensor Changed_Catalytic Converter Changed.
5. Also performed metering module test (95% Open/Close) solenoid has the sound and looks injector works.
6. Performed NOx Sensor Tests - Both NOx sensor is released and has Pre catalytic 56 PPM and downstream NOx has 162 PPM for unknown reason.
(Reading is on idle running - 197C Deg at Catalytic Converter). It doesn't getting lower. 

Since I believe the Message Incorrect Exhaust Fluid might be triggered whenever Ration between the NOx sensors are not in range, I want to ask if anyone has an experience on it to give some advice how I can lower the NOx value lower at Downstream NOx Reading? 

Note: There is no Adbule Meter in my city to purchase, hence I am trusting the DEF manufacturer having the 32,5% NH3 level meets with new fluid I put.

Please accept my apologize if I may not described the issue clearly or miss something important maybe.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Bad diesel exhaust fluid is a conclusion modeled from before and after NOx sensor after an injection of diesel exhaust (AdBlue) fluid. It is more likely due to failed or failing NOx sensors. The AdBlue DEF is very stable and reliable, unlikely to be the cause of your error. The NOx sensors have a limited service life. They MAY be warranted by your national BMW or emissions authority.


----------

